# Regrets - is life too short for them, or are they a valuable life lesson?



## Kudo Shinichi (Feb 23, 2010)

*2 way of viewing*

There are many people who claim not to have any regrets. Their attitude is that "life is too short for regrets." 1st way of viewing in critical angle Life can be short depending on the health of the person...everyone will die sooner or later. Reminded me of Macbeth Life Brief Candle. It's better to avoid guilt free that less likely tax the health meter of the person. 2nd way of viewing in 90 angle Of course the common school of thought believe most of them are valuable lessons that can be applied in life and can be used to advice younger generation by older generation. At least the younger generation prevented from going through the same hurting process of regretting for the rest of their life.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

I would have to say that life is too meaningless to have regrets. In so far that regrets could have value, how is it that any other aspect of consciousness could have more?


----------



## JoBo (Feb 24, 2010)

I think the initial feeling of regret it good, because it's something to learn from. But I think carry around regrets with you for a long time is really unhealthy. It becomes something that people focus on. You can't go back and change something you regret. It happened, it's done. You have to reconcile it with yourself, whether it be in a day or over years.


----------



## Paragon_X (Mar 15, 2011)

i can not agree more


----------



## abster (Feb 9, 2011)

being one of those ppl that say i live life with no regrets, makes me think that it should be rephrased to 'i prefer to live a life without getting stuck on my regrets and moving on with my life and focussing on the future'. Its too long to say that though so i just always say "no regrets". Ofcourse, i do have a few regrets though and how i wished i chose differently and have someone else made the right choice for me, but having the freedom to make choices of my own whether ive done the wrong thing or right thing makes me feel that i do have some control of my life and i can turn things around if i really want to. If i can screw up my life than im also the one who can fix it.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Ideally, people should have regrets, learn from them, and then move on.

So, it's the dwelling that's the issue.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a lot of regrets, even though I mostly haven't done anything *too* terrible. Life may be short, but I have a strong conscience and feel guilt easily. However, now I'm trying to learn lessons from my mistakes, as was mentioned, instead of dwelling on them. I also try to make amends if I can.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

> *Regrets - is life too short for them, or are they a valuable life lesson?*


Life is plenty long enough for regrets, along with lashings of everything else a life might contain. 
Regrets are guilt, or shame, over mistakes made. We feel them for good reasons. 
I have regrets, but they do not intrude on my daily life, because with each regret comes the decision to never repeat the thing that caused the regret. 
Lessons are often unpleasant, endlessly valuable, and unavoidable.


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

How i think of it is: Well, why have regrets? Everything i've done up till now has brought me to this point. So why have any regrets? it's not as bad as it _could_ be.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

avatarphen said:


> How i think of it is: Well, why have regrets? Everything i've done up till now has brought me to this point. So why have any regrets? it's not as bad as it _could_ be.


You're still young. Wait until you see how bad it _gets_.


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

Most of my regrets are related to what I _didn't_ do. Not that I don't have some minor regrets on things I did, but my biggest regrets are for things I did not do, and can't go and redo now.

So, I take that as a life lesson, and try to consider that when I'm making decisions.

From the centurions I've talked to in person, that also seems to be their biggest regrets in life. Not that they regretted what they did, but most seemed to think if they had regrets, it was what they didn't do. I figure they know what they're talking about, so I try to take that advice into consideration


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think regrets are a great reminder of lifes mistakes. I have many regrets in life that I truly wish I could make right. But had I never made those decisions or mistakes, I may not be the person that I am today. Nor would my decision making process be so important to me as it is now.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

I think as long as regrets lead to action that improves the current situation and serves as a lesson learned, they are valuable. But I've also experienced regrets that only led to self-deprecation and lowered self-confidence. Too much thinking can only hurt you. I would say if one is trapped in the latter situation, he has to take it easy on himself and go make some brownies or listen to some music. Life is bound to happen one way or another. And sh** happens all the time.


----------



## pukainthewall (Feb 10, 2011)

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.”

Mark Twain


----------



## Nicole1609 (Apr 15, 2011)

Before I even opened this thread I thought,"Well, it's okay to have regrets but the point is not to dwell on them" I opened the thread and that is basically the first thing you said. I think we have all done things we shouldn't have or haven't done things we should have, but the point is that we notice those problems. When you notice something, you're more likely to fix it- meaning lesson learned. Just make sure you don't dwell on them because it's a pointless waste of time and energy and will make you feel worse! Be able to let it go and realize the decisions you make can affect you, but maybe there is a reason something was done one way and not another. If you believe that things happen the way they should, (which I do)then it will take some things off your chest (whether you believe that way or not haha) Just remember everyone makes them, and it's good to learn from them..just don't dwell on them!


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I think anybody saying that they do not regret something in their lives whether it may be what they did, said, or something that happened to them? Is lying through their teeth either that, or lying to themselves. And I wholeheartedly agree that regrets is often mistaken for dwelling and neurotic attachments to the past.

I have a few things that I regret in the past, mostly, because I was not paying attention or not listening to myself when I knew better. It's like an old record that keeps playing the same song, over and over, until it hits you or slams you against the wall sorta like seeing what we want (wish) to see, but not seeing what really is in front of us (denial).


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I have regrets. I have hurt people whom I wish I didn't. I have made mistakes that caused me a lot of unnecessary suffering. I try to learn from my mistakes and not make them again -- and I think that has worked on many occasions -- but I still consider those regrets.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

It depends on the individual. For example, how he or she has grown from the regrets. Life is a learning process and the process is often tied with emotions - regrets are tied with the various emotional/psychological triggers and background stories of individuals, which obviously differ for everyone. 

Regrets in excess can be unhealthy when they block people from learning or hoping more for themselves. Regrets can also be reminders to be more careful.


----------



## Kikilith (Apr 15, 2011)

I have regrets too, but after understanding what I think I did wrong and what I could have done instead, I try not to focus too much on them.

Every mistake (or supposed mistake) teach us a lesson, but I don't believe that thinking to the past compulsively is going to help much. 

The past is past, the past mistakes are past mistakes, so let's focus on the future keeping in mind the mistakes that we don't want to repeat! 

:laughing:


----------



## run.away.unicorn (Jun 27, 2011)

No regrets . why ---> i know what to do if in same situation again

learning lesson - yes. however i see it as a 'learned' lesson, so i am moving on.. to next lesson. can have it as a forever learning lesson,no,no,o will be fooling my purpose of existence and messing up my navigational system. no way, been there. so strictly #[email protected]#[email protected]#$ and move on with no regrets.


----------

